# NameVirtualHost in ISPConfig 3 RC2



## Quest (16. Feb. 2009)

Mit diesem RC hatte ich ja gehofft endlich die nervigen Meldungen des Indianers loszuwerden in Bezug auf "*:80".

Nur leider funktioniert das bei mir offensichtlich nicht:

```
[Mon Feb 16 20:37:51 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
```
Ich nehme an das file /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/apache_ispconfig.conf.master dient als Vorlage für die Datei /etc/apache2/sites-availabe/ispconfig.conf

Was mir auffällt ist, dass der Loop im Masterfile keinerlei Ausgaben in die Zieldatei erstellt.
Es stehen lediglich die Angaben zum Logging in ispconfig.conf.
Kann es daran liegen?

Wenn nicht, was kann dann der Grund für die schönen Fehler beim Neuladen des Indianers sein?


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2009)

Das Ganze hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun sondern mit Debian. Du musst in der 000-default Datei von Debain beim vhost und namevirtualhost * durch *:80 ersetzen.


----------



## Quest (16. Feb. 2009)

... der Fehler... ist weg...
Spitze, danke ^^


----------

